# FreeBSD-10 base OpenSSL



## YuryG (Aug 20, 2015)

I was happy to see that there is new version of OpenSSL in FreeBSD-10 base. But I was disappointed to get knowing that it doesn't support GOST.
May be there are some options for make.conf during `make buildworld` stage to enable GOST?


----------



## protocelt (Aug 20, 2015)

Which version of FreeBSD 10 are you referring to?


----------



## YuryG (Aug 20, 2015)

protocelt said:


> Which version of FreeBSD 10 are you referring to?




```
>FreeBSD 10.2-STABLE #0 r286946
>OpenSSL 1.0.1p-freebsd 9 Jul 2015
```
But

```
>openssl engine gost
34379280952:error:25066067:DSO support routines:DLFCN_LOAD:could not load the shared library:/usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto/../../../crypto/openssl/crypto/dso/dso_dlfcn.c:187:filename(/usr/lib/engines/libgost.so): /usr/lib/engines/libgost.so: Undefined symbol "ERR_load_GOST_strings"
34379280952:error:25070067:DSO support routines:DSO_load:could not load the shared library:/usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto/../../../crypto/openssl/crypto/dso/dso_lib.c:232:
34379280952:error:260B6084:engine routines:DYNAMIC_LOAD:dso not found:/usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto/../../../crypto/openssl/crypto/engine/eng_dyn.c:465:
34379280952:error:2606A074:engine routines:ENGINE_by_id:no such engine:/usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto/../../../crypto/openssl/crypto/engine/eng_list.c:389:id=gost
```

May be something wrong I am doing?


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 20, 2015)

I just found the PR 184805 related to this issue.

Patch attached with submission follows:

```
Index: secure/lib/libcrypto/engines/libgost/Makefile
===================================================================
--- secure/lib/libcrypto/engines/libgost/Makefile (revision 259463)
+++ secure/lib/libcrypto/engines/libgost/Makefile (working copy)
@@ -3,6 +3,7 @@
SHLIB_NAME?= libgost.so
SRCS= gost2001.c gost2001_keyx.c gost89.c gost94_keyx.c gost_ameth.c \
gost_asn1.c gost_crypt.c gost_ctl.c gost_eng.c gost_keywrap.c \
- gost_md.c gost_params.c gost_pmeth.c gost_sign.c gosthash.c
+ gost_md.c gost_params.c gost_pmeth.c gost_sign.c gosthash.c \
+ e_gost_err.c

.include <bsd.lib.mk>
```


----------

